# Let get this forum rollin... POST PICS OF YOUR Ur HERE



## 83UrQ (Nov 21, 2003)

gogogo


----------



## CoreyUK (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Let get this forum rollin... POST PICS OF YOUR Ur HERE (83UrQ)*

People normally lead by example?
Where's yours?


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Let get this forum rollin... POST PICS OF YOUR Ur HERE (CoreyUK)*

Last time I checked his was upside down/inside out getting a hot little motor


----------



## 83UrQ (Nov 21, 2003)

K fine... i didnt want it to seem like i was bragging or whatever. I was gonna sneak mine in when other ppl started posting theirs.
Heres mine when i got it:








Here it is now:


----------



## CoreyUK (Apr 6, 2004)

Are you one of the ones stuffing a V8 in there?


----------



## Group B (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (CoreyUK)*

Holy crap man. That is the most overkill hood prop EVER. (ok I guess we can call it a bonnet) Is that a 2x4?


----------



## Group B (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (Group B)*

Ok here are some of mine. Still undergoing surgery. I'll be done eventually. 
















I managed to get both generations in the same picture- how sweet. 








-Jared


_Modified by Group B at 6:57 PM 6-3-2004_


----------



## 83UrQ (Nov 21, 2003)

Whoah... those are some weird rims... fuchs right?
I have an old style grill/light kit if you need... but i bet your goin for the euro look.
I must say, i wish i had a garage as large as you!


----------



## Group B (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (83UrQ)*

Actually they're gravel spec Speedline's from a works car. Supposedly off one of Michelle M's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Unfortunately the tires a totally dry-rotted. And they're TRX 390mm (like 15.6" diameter) and they're really expensive for really crappy old reproduction tires (like $280ea.)_... So unfortunately they're probably going to become a really sweet coffee table until I find some nice tires for them. Yeah I got quite a few lights and old grilles too. but thanks for the offer. time for the timing belt so her nose is missing. 
















They're funky but I love 'em! 
The garage is great! I'm renting it. After years of a gravel driveway in crappy connecticut winters, I finally found a place to put her. It may be pretty big, but its not outfitted anything like the one in your pics. I got a jack and some jackstands....

_Quote, originally posted by *83UrQ* »_Whoah... those are some weird rims... fuchs right?
I have an old style grill/light kit if you need... but i bet your goin for the euro look.
I must say, i wish i had a garage as large as you!
 



_Modified by Group B at 12:39 AM 6-5-2004_


----------



## 83UrQ (Nov 21, 2003)

Haha thats not my garage.
Hey... instead of using them as a cofee table let me borrow them


----------



## VWRulez (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (Group B)*

i think those wheels are beautiful...


----------



## Alex W (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: (83UrQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *83UrQ* »_Haha thats not my garage.

Looks like Fast Enough's garage. Did Chris take his silver UrQ to Waterfest this year?


----------



## nerdhotrod (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (Alex W)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alex W* »_Looks like Fast Enough's garage. Did Chris take his silver UrQ to Waterfest this year?

I didnt see chris at waterfest at all this year.


----------

